# I Hope, Well I Pray



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0184 7486 36


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Look out........

Hmmmm...... where is this one heading???


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmm


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

:bored:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

titlowda said:


> :bored:


+1 :biglaugh:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Captain's on a solo mission. Hmmm.... wonder if he wants a wing man lane:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Captain's on a solo mission. Hmmm.... wonder if he wants a wing man lane:


Always up for someone else to have my back!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh it's just a matter of time before you two meet your demise.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Oh it's just a matter of time before you two meet your demise.


hmmmmm, a veiled threat?prophecy? or just a fizzle and burn?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Psssttt..... Let me know where this is going might have another hitchhiker.....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Oh it's just a matter of time before you two meet your demise.


Ok...keep on talking.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

*I Hope, Well I Pray*

Ummmm, shouldn't this be in the "Thoughts and Prayers" section??


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

It COULD be...but alas, it is in the bomb section. AS IT IS A BOMB! LOL


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

piperdown said:


> hmmmmm, a veiled threat?prophecy? or just a fizzle and burn?


Oh don't worry, just when you think you may be expecting it, nothing will show but a dud. When you least expect it, then you'll be blown to bits.



primetime76 said:


> Ok...keep on talking.


You should know and ask your buddy Pete I back up my "talking". See my comments above to one of your Zilla Killa buddies.

:tease:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0184 7486 36


Just 1?

There's this ESM guy around here with 15 or something.:biglaugh:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> Just 1?
> 
> There's this ESM guy around here with 15 or something.:biglaugh:


^ Truth.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

so far in August I have sent 6 of them...granted, it is no 16 packages, but lets see...I hit Smirak a soldier in Iraq, I hit Starbuck (who might talk more than ZK), I hit Noshhhsherlock, I hit the master himself, Shuckins...I sent one today to another VERY deserving BOTL, and I hit a good buddy of mine, Titlowda. And let me tell you, the ordinance was IMPRESSIVE...no dog rockets like the kind that come from teh great northwest! ound:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Just 1?
> 
> There's this ESM guy around here with 15 or something.:biglaugh:


That is why he is sending it on a hope and a prayer.



primetime76 said:


> And let me tell you, the ordinance was IMPRESSIVE...


The ZKs have that going for them. The quality and selection of their sticks are very impressive. It is amazing that a pack of llamas could accumulate so many nice things.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> That is why he is sending it on a hope and a prayer.
> 
> The ZKs have that going for them. The quality and selection of their sticks are very impressive. It is amazing that a pack of llamas could accumulate so many nice things.


Not so much, Squidward! There might just be a clue in this thread as to where it is going....hmmmm.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well my trigger finger was getting pretty itchy so your wingman is catching up lane: 0310 3490 0001 8665 2509


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Not so much, Squidward!


Stumbled across this and it was too perfect not to post up:


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

primetime76 said:


> Not so much, Squidward! *There might just be a clue in this thread as to where it is going*....hmmmm.


I'm pretty sure you Lamas lie every time you say that. I never have a clue what you guys are doing. ( unless shawn is running one of his puzzle contests that get solved in 3 seconds)


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

so funny!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

simplechords said:


> I'm pretty sure you Lamas lie every time you say that. I never have a clue what you guys are doing. ( unless shawn is running one of his puzzle contests that get solved in 3 seconds)


I have never said anything about it before...but about 50% of my bomb threads have something in them that give the victim away...but yes, I am a little trickier than Shawn! LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> but yes, I am a little trickier than Shawn! LOL


This Rubix cube is a little trickier than Shawn.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

David_ESM said:


> This Rubix cube is a little trickier than Shawn.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Another dual bombing mission eh?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

simplechords said:


> I'm pretty sure you Lamas lie every time you say that. I never have a clue what you guys are doing. ( unless shawn is running *one of his puzzle contests that get solved in 3 seconds)*


That's why I gave up on those Ron - LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> This Rubix cube is a little trickier than Shawn.


That is pretty funny and I do like it (_taking my RG back!_) LOL


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Just 1?
> 
> There's this ESM guy around here with 15 or something.:biglaugh:


I don't care which side you're on, that was funny!:biglaugh:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

ray: May the target survive..


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> so far in August I have sent 6 of them...granted, it is no 16 packages, but lets see...I hit Smirak a soldier in Iraq, I hit Starbuck (who might talk more than ZK), I hit Noshhhsherlock, I hit the master himself, Shuckins...I sent one today to another VERY deserving BOTL, and I hit a good buddy of mine, Titlowda. And let me tell you, the ordinance was IMPRESSIVE...no dog rockets like the kind that come from teh great northwest! ound:


Dude, _even I _sent six bombs this month.

Ahem. So far.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dude, _even I _sent six bombs this month.
> 
> Ahem. So far.


I dare say it may be fairly close between the 2 squids and the 15 llamas right now.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

my trigger finger is starting to get itchy again David!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> my trigger finger is starting to get itchy again David!


Why you telling me? You should see a doctor.

Perhaps it is fungal related?

Here is a link to information on medical treatments for llamas.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Why you telling me? You should see a doctor.
> 
> Perhaps it is fungal related?
> 
> Here is a link to information on medical treatments for llamas.


You know you really do want to be one of us ...:biggrin:


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

oke:


Oldmso54 said:


> You know you really do want to be one of us ...:biggrin:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> so far in August I have sent 6 of them...granted, it is no 16 packages, but lets see...I hit Smirak a soldier in Iraq, I hit Starbuck (who might talk more than ZK), I hit Noshhhsherlock, I hit the master himself, Shuckins...I sent one today to another VERY deserving BOTL, and I hit a good buddy of mine, Titlowda. And let me tell you, the ordinance was IMPRESSIVE...no dog rockets like the kind that come from teh great northwest! ound:


Will have to give you credit for high quality ordinance.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> You know you really do want to be one of us ...:biggrin:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Why you telling me? You should see a doctor.
> 
> Perhaps it is fungal related?
> 
> Here is a link to information on medical treatments for llamas.


Did someone call me?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


>


David - where did you get that "smiley" thing above. I couldn't find it anywhere in the puff library!

And PS - I get it: "beating a dead horse" - oh, and I almost forgot, the people from PETA called me last night asking me for you addy... something about abuse of llamas (and now this!), tsk, tsk,


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> oh, and I almost forgot, the people from PETA called me last night asking me for you addy... something about abuse of llamas (and now this!), tsk, tsk,


See, this is what's wrong with America. Sure, the llamas can act out all aggressive like, but you lift one little finger to discipline, and suddenly everyone's all concerned about the llamas well being!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> David - where did you get that "smiley" thing above. I couldn't find it anywhere in the puff library!


Smiley was from off site. Inserted it as an image.



Oldmso54 said:


> And PS - I get it: "beating a dead horse" - oh, and I almost forgot, the people from PETA called me last night asking me for you addy... something about abuse of llamas (and now this!), tsk, tsk,


 Once again... People rushing to the help of the furry animals that can be brushed and hugged and some people think are cute... Meanwhile a squid gets left to just except its fate because it isn't as "attractive"... Typical.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Interesting title... curious to see the result.

Less shenanigans than normal.


(I kind of just wanted to say shenanigans)


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> (I kind of just wanted to say shenanigans)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Smiley was from off site. Inserted it as an image.
> 
> Once again... People rushing to the help of the furry animals that can be brushed and hugged and some people think are cute... Meanwhile a squid gets left to just except its fate because it isn't as "attractive"... Typical.


looks good on a plate deep fried though


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> Interesting title... curious to see the result.
> 
> Less shenanigans than normal.
> 
> (I kind of just wanted to say shenanigans)


There is even a hint IN THE TITLE itself...hmmm, who is this going to?


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> There is even a hint IN THE TITLE itself...hmmm, who is this going to?


Yeah i may be a noob and all... But the "hint" in the title doesnt help me figure anything out :tongue:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Always up for someone else to have my back!


as long as I don't have to shave it...right,Cap'n?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

piperdown said:


> hmmmmm, a veiled threat?prophecy? or just a fizzle and burn?


more like the babbling nonsense of a man who's in shock because his house is being obliterated by a bunch of crazy mofos who he thought it would be fun to screw with.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> as long as I don't have to shave it...right,Cap'n?


 That sounds like it comes from a place of experience and shame... And desperation to never have to do it again.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Oh don't worry, just when you think you may be expecting it, nothing will show but a dud. When you least expect it, then you'll be blown to bits.
> 
> You should know and ask your buddy Pete I back up my "talking". See my comments above to one of your Zilla Killa buddies.
> 
> :tease:


as much as I hate to admit it...the man can layeth the smackethdown...but even so..the numbers game is still in our favor...no matter how many squids or chihuahuas or infidels he may try to recruit...Dave is one....ZK's are many....and like the Energizer Bunny..we can keep going...and going....and going....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

...out for delivery! Lets just say that chaos might reign supreme today if this bomb has the impact and explosivness that I intended it to!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ...out for delivery! Lets just say that chaos might reign supreme today if this bomb has the impact and explosivness that I intended it to!


Seems your wingman caught up - 2nd package is also out for delivery today! :bounce:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Forgive my possible noobness showing but what is a ZK?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Forgive my possible noobness showing but what is a ZK?


ZK is an elite bombing force (Zilla Killas Inc)...there are a bunch of us that target deserving BOTL and bomb the living shit out of them.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ZK is an elite bombing force (Zilla Killas Inc)...there are a bunch of us that target deserving BOTL and bomb the living shit out of them.


LOL - that was quite poetic in the way you said that. HAHAHAHA

Sounds good - thanks for the help!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> ZK is a tyrannical llama herd (Zilla Killas Inc)...there are a bunch of us that target deserving BOTL and bomb the living shit out of them.


Tis true. And he's right... That was almost poetic!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Tis true. And he's right... That was almost poetic!


Shouldn't you be off moderating your doll forum? We learn more about the Squid Squad every day...one is actaully a Platypus, one drys his ass in public places and the final one moderates grown dorks who play with dolls. Don't listen to them...they OBVIOUSLY have no business being in a cigar forum! ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Don't listen to them...they OBVIOUSLY have no business being in a cigar forum! ound:


This from a guy who named himself after these:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> one drys his ass in public places


Come on now, you have to give me the benefit of the doubt. A restroom (even a "public restroom") isn't REALLY a public place... It is semi-secluded and behind doors (or a zig zag hallway entrance at least).


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Help me out...I am confused. Do ALL of the dolls that you play with have the "kung fu grip" or do most of them (as I would imagine) cry and say "mama-mama"?



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> This from a guy who named himself after these:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If it has a kung-fu grip it is an action figure, not a doll... That is a scientific fact.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Help me out...I am confused. Do ALL of the dolls that you play with have the "kung fu grip" or do most of them (as I would imagine) cry and say "mama-mama"?


Damnit, they're not dolls, they're _action figures_! I HATE YOU! I'M GOING HOME!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I HATE YOU! I'M GOING HOME!


Damn you Kipp... He had the best kickball on the playground too!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Damnit, they're not dolls, they're _action figures_! I HATE YOU! I'M GOING HOME!


:wave: ound:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Damnit, they're not dolls, they're _action figures_! I HATE YOU! I'M GOING HOME!


I doubt he'll be gone long...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The suspense is killing me! LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> The suspense is killing me!


 I hope it'll last

Very clever with the clue in the title btw.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It didn't last long... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/296348-what-evil-lurks-hearts-zk.html


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> It didn't last long... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/296348-what-evil-lurks-hearts-zk.html


 ...and what was the hint in the title?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Splitting the destination Hope... Well...


----------

